# New Guy



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

Quality isnt great, but i'm just damn excited. I'll get some better pics afterwards.

I just picked this guy up for $7 (canadian). He's about 3 inches
View attachment 48710

This is his tankmate; hes about 4.5-5 inches
View attachment 48711

Another one of the new guy
View attachment 48712


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

He looks great. Almost looks like a super









Great pick up for $7 Canadian. Good luck with him


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Nice pickup.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

BARGAIN[/FONT]


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Very nice pickup dude.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Grat looking fish man!
Nice coloration


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

Yea, I lucked out with this fish. Some guy at my school bought it and had it in a 20 gallon for a few days, but then his parents flipped out. I told him I'd give him $15 for the fish, but when I went to pick it up I only had $7 in my pocket. The guy told me it was no problem, and let me have him. I would guess this fish would go for at least $20 normally, but boy did I get a deal.


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Nice pick up man, and that is one hell uv a nice P.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice pick up


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

jan said:


> He looks great. Almost looks like a super
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice fish!! Love the color...whats the deal on "super reD" is that a new type or just what they call reds with more color?


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

Filo said:


> very nice fish!! Love the color...whats the deal on "super reD" is that a new type or just what they call reds with more color?
> [snapback]889669[/snapback]​


I'm not completely sure, but i think a "super" has more red, and has a different scale pattern. I'll try and get some closeups for someone to see if it is indeed a "super" red


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

Some more pics. They're the best I can do with no tripod and my petty coolpix 4200.

The new guy being all camera shy
View attachment 48794


Close up on new guy.
View attachment 48795


Old guy. Colours are washed out from stress.
View attachment 48796


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

SWEET DEAL YOU GOT. CONGRATS


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

good buy man.


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

Awsome you lucked out big time. Definatly a good catch!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

yes nice fish


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Is it just me our does he look malnurished?

Nice pick-up btw


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

The big guy isn't malnourished, he's just really stressed out. I had him in my brothers room for a while, but my brother moved out, and i guess he got used to no one being in the room. Now i moved into the room and he's all skitish because i'm constantly in there and moving around. He gets fed 1 piece of tiger shrimp daily (i think i'll bump it up to 2 now), and probably once every 2 months i'll feed him a few dozen feeder guppies.

Anyways, my old guy and new guy are coexisting quite well. There was some chasing going on, but things have settled down. No fin nips as of yet. They swim together readily, and the new guy seems to lead the older, bigger guy around. So far they haven't eaten at the same time, they usually wait till one goes to the other side of the tank before going in for a bite.


----------

